# Stoeger 8000 Cougar Question



## JTEX53 (Nov 9, 2010)

Cougartex,
We have discussed the Stoeger 8000 Cougar in the past. I was in Houston a couple weeks ago and stopped by an Academy Sports and was ready to purchase, my applications was turned down initially but the next day, I was called and it was approved. I was at a training seminar all week and just decided to blow it off. Needed to get home and prepare for work the next week and I hate Houston traffic. Knew I could still get one, if I really wanted. Does the Cougar have any preference for specific 9mm ammo. I have probably close to 1000 rnds of various mfgs of ball ammo all non corrosive. The good thing about the Cougar is it comes with 4-15 rnd mags and a case(that's a deal maker in itself, rather cheap case). I'll eventually get one but just wonder if the Cougar liked a specific ammo and also will it accept +P HP ammo w/o much additional wear and tear? Not that I'm really that interested but is the .45 Cougar model exactly the same except its mags hold less ammo. I've just not come across one yet in my shopping and I have looked for one.

I just missed the sale for the Cougar at Academy Sports for $379, they regularly sell for $399. Anyone know of a less expensive retailer? Doubt you'll find it new for less than Academy. In most magazine the suggested retail price is $450+. If anyone that has one, that has given them any specific problems, please feel to post a response.

I have a Norinco Tok that shoots anything you put in it but it has a small capacity magazine and it's hard to find magazines for it. If anyone knows of a retaier like Centerfire or Cheaper than Dirt, that has the Tok 9x18 single stack magazines for sale, please let me know. I really feel it would be wise to have another high capacity 9mm or 45 pistol as my main go to pistol. Thanks in advance.
Thanks,
JT


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the new cougar. The Houston gunshows is probably the only place you will find it cheaper, unless you order online.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

JTEX53:

The Cougar will use most name brands of ammo. The only ammo I use is either Winchester White Box or Remington ShurShot FMJ for target practice. For self defense I use Remington Golden Saber JHP. I have never used +P. The Cougar manual does not recommend extended use of +P or +P+ ammo. The warranty does not cover the use of reloaded and/or hand loaded ammo.

I am not sure, but I think the 4 magazines may be an Academy special. That is the only place I have seen the Cougar come with 4 magazines. Check the model number on the outside of the box, model # 31700 comes with 2 magazines; model # 31713 comes with the 4 magazines. Also the .40S&W Cougar at Academy (model #31717, I think) comes with 4 magazines.

The 9mm Cougar is back at the $399.99 price today.

The only difference is the .45 Cougar has a rail and a little thicker grip.


----------

